# 2018 Spring Turkey Digest



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Spring_Turkey_Digest_443091_7.pdf


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

The new guide says stalking with a handheld decoy or silhouette is illegal.

So, mount it to your gun and you're good to go.


----------

